# Receiver shows wrong time on program guide???



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Anyone know the correcting steps?


----------



## redfishhunter (Aug 5, 2004)

Call Dish Network or unplug your receiver for 30 min. 
It should take care of it.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Did you recently move into a different time zone. 

The time as is regulated by two things by dish , who sends down the time to the reciver and then the access card which has which time zone your in and if you are in daylight savings or not. Based on those two thing the reciver will figure out the time.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I also think it can depend on the Zip Code that's on card....
or Zip code being part of above combo (described by stonecold)


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Since this receiver came from California (it was used), could this be the problem? If so, do I just need a new access card?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

That's a good possibility...
New access card will not do the trick...
If it is a legal receiver (being subscribed by you etc etc.. ) - phone call to DISH network.. and explaining the problem - should do the trick...


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, it is legal. I checked on the balance of the receiver & card b4 I purchased. Dish had no problem authorizing it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

The sounds like you should call them for the "correct time fix"


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

tech support had me pull the access card, unplug the receiver - after doing each of these, the correct time appeared for a second & then jumped an hour ahead. Our area is now on daylight savings time. why can't dish correct this problem? they supposedly sent some type of report to the engineers so that they could revise the software. I told him there was no way the engineers were going to spend time on this problem. He asked me to give the problem a couple of days, if it wasn't resolved, they would send me a replacement. all of this conversation was supposedly noted on my record.


----------

